# converting a bookshelf



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

ok so ive seen some great pics of rattie homes made from bookshelves, and id like to do the same for my 2 boys, but i have also read that some of you paint the wood, do you have to paint the wood with something before the rats move in or are they being painted just for the ''look''.
apologies if this sounds like a stupid question, but i want to make sure i do everything right for my boys when i make their new home.
thanks guys, your help is always invaluable, and very much needed by a complete rat novice.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

You want to paint it with non toxic wipeable paint and I prefer to killz it before I paint it. Why? because if they chew it you don't want the paint chips to hurt them and if they pee on it and it isn't painted the urine will sink into the wood and you will have a gigantic bookshelf that the wood is warped and you will never get the smell out of.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Bookshelves get painted so that pee doesn't soak in and smell up/germ up the cage. 
Another really important thing that often gets overlooked on bookshelf cages is to make sure that it's deeper than 12 inches. About 16 inches is the minimum recommended for any one dimension.


----------



## Yellow (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi i was planning on making a cage from a bookshelf as well. I heard about plaste-kote paint and was wondering if a couple layers of that is enough to keep urine out? 

And lovinmyworm, what do you mean by killz? Sorry I don't paint or anything..


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

Kilz is a primer used to seal surfaces prior to painting them. It prevents mildew and odors from permeating paint finishes. I think it used to come only in white but I hear it also comes in colors and that they carry a product designed specifically for use in kids' rooms so I assume it would be non-toxic, easy to clean up messes and come in fun colors.


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

thats great guys, thanks for your help once again.
CaptainFlow, i'll make sure it take a tape measure with me, thankyou.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I recomend Killz which is a primer because it stops anything from soaking into the wood. You want to make sure you not only coat the cage parts that you see, but to also get the sides of the shelves with it because they will pee and it will go down the cracks in the sides. Then over the top of the Killz I use kids room paints. It's non-toxic and wipeable so it makes for super easy clean up. Killz also comes in colors, but you want at least 2 coats if not 3 coats of the kids room paint because the Killz paint is toxic, really toxic to rats. You need something over it to cover the Killz. So, 1 coat of Killz primer (paint it outside because this stuff stinks twice as much as paint does) and about 2-3 coats of the kids room paints. The only issues I've had with the kids room paints is the colors it comes in, they are kind of wild!


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

i cannot find Killz anywhere over here.
i am living in germany at the moment, and the language barrier is a prob too, i looked for non-toxic paint, but alas, found none either.
we looked at shelves yesterday, but all the depths are very narrow, so next week we are going a bit further afield in search of one suitable sized for my boys.
im thinking maybe an office cupboard/shelves as they seem to be deeper than ordinary bookshelves.
oh, i just want to make my boys a nice home.
at the moment they are still not in the same cage and i really want them to be


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I believe I saw someone have good luck using an old dresser- take the drawers apart and use the bottoms as shelves. And if you get an appropriate dresser for this, you might be able to take the sides off, too, which would be even better for ventilation. Dressers are usually nice and deep, though, so that solves that little problem. Good luck!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

How do you make a rat home from a bookshelf??? (THis probably sound like a stupid question)


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Mar 4, 2008)

i want to buy a shelf to make into a home for my boys, the ratty calculator says it is big enough for 4 rats ( i only have 2) its 94cm x 77cm x 32cm. what do you guys think?


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

ive just made a bookshelf cage for my rats. according to the cage calculator its good for 2 rats, its about 23" high 22 wide and 14 deep. i think i did a pretty good job with shelving and adding hamocks and things, but currently its being used for my 2 ratlets. any ideas if it should still be good for 2 grown boys?


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

its the depth part im having probs with, nothing seems to be deep enough so my cage is on hole for a bit, we are going back to the uk in a couple of weeks to see family so im going to look around and see what i can get there


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I was having a problem finding a bookshelf that was deep enough. I have males so I needed it to be at least 16in deep. Shelves are just not that deep! Well then I figured duh, I have an old dresser in my basement that is doing nothing. I was actually getting ready to toss it in the trash, but grabbed the measuring tape instead. Yep it was big enough. Perhaps you can do a conversion like mine! I took some work, lots and lots of paint.... I used Killz to seal it, then 3 coats of paint, then a sealant. Don't want the urine to sink into the wood ya know. Plus it took some work to get the floors just right in it also. I ended up using contact paper on the bottom and then putting those cheap sticky tiles down on top of that. If the urine sinks in between the cracks, then I can just rip up the cheapy tiles and contact paper and replace. Total cost of my cage was $25, and my rats are perfectly happy in it. The rat calculator says it holds 6-7 rats... I have 2 and might get 3, but that is my limit. Here is a pic of it really bare, but you get the idea. Click to see it bigger.


----------



## angel (Mar 23, 2008)

i love this cage. I even emailed it to my dad to see if he fancys getting his woodwork head on and creating somethng lke this for me. i would do it myself but im terrible with stuff like this..
its awesome


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Just a thought, but because your living overseas it's going to be hard to find a dreser or anything that's deep enough just because everything just seems smaller over there. Start looking instead of used kitchen cabinets! They are nice and deep and easy to convert!


----------



## zoo_mom76 (Apr 10, 2008)

can i just say that i LOVE the dresser cage? i am currently scouring craigslist looking for a bargain dresser for this very purpose for my boys! great idea! if i wind up stealing your awesome idea i'll post pics! lol


----------



## zoo_mom76 (Apr 10, 2008)

and give you your appropriate credit of course, lovin!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Go right ahead, but a few tips.. make sure you run a cable under all the shelves so you can attach hammocks and stuff to them or you will drive yourself nuts trying to find ways to hang things. Also make sure to seal it really really good and to make sure the entire front is covered in hardware cloth.. if your only planning on cleaning once a week or have messy rats (mine are pee and poop litter trained) then you might want more ventilation holes so ammonia doesn't build up inside the cage making it toxic for the rats like an aquarium would be. It really doesn't have the greatest ventilation, it does work where I have it in my house and the fact that my rats are litter trained and I clean their box daily, but if you plan on cleaning less then defiantly more ventilation!!


----------

